# Grubhub No Tip Orders



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have been getting a lot more no-tip orders lately, has anyone else been noticing this? Im talking like half the orders I get are no tip and I always work on schedule. Reminds me of when I did PM. I used to get 70-80% tips on PM but by the time I quit I would be lucky to get 50%.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I see no tip orders on Grubhub, but I certainly don't deliver them. I probably see 3-5 per week.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I rejected 6 in one day. I see 1-2 good orders a day and the rest are $6-7 orders. Maybe it’s just me or my area but I’m taking a break from them. Tips are literally the only reason to be on GH


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes, I've noticed a lot of no tip GH orders lately. Because of that, I started driving more for other apps. Last week, I got 3 cash tips in a row. That was shocking.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

If I saw no tip on the apps... and Im under guarantee hour. I demand a tip, I say it upfront “ hey no tip?!” ... I guess that way either to teach them a lesson, on courtesy of tipping, or if they are really broke... The next time, they need to drag their ass to pickup their own food! And also I am helping the next guy! You’re welcome!

Or my other option... if they lived in a apartment without tip. And they have a bunch of instructions to deliver thru their door... I call them and demand to pick it up on the curb! If they insist of delivering thru their door. My 1st question is... “are you gonna tip me?”


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

Funny that you mention this. I came on here for this specific reason. Last week was absolutely terrible for me. %8 acceptance rate. Pretty much every order was under $7.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

I’ve been noticing the same thing too. GrubHub dominated my phone based on the fact that the tips were way better. They pay “as the crow flies” straight line milage plus $3.25 in my market. That is way worse milage pay than PM and UE... but everyone used to tip!!! Since UE came to my area tips have been on the decline and so have the types of customers I’ve been experiencing. This ***** ordered $60 in Thai food tonight and zeroed out the tip.. I thought maybe a cash tip so I took my chances being that it was a freaking $60 order! No tip! garbage! The companies don’t market right. If you can order $60 worth of Thai food you should be able to tip at least a couple bucks. Delivery drivers get so shafted. I hate it! I still made decent money in 3 hours tonight, but of course I had to skip orders to make that possible.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like GH is giving $2 bonuses for accepting non tip orders now with the new update? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

Uberboy,

I can't confirm it because everytime I click update app, it doesn't do anything. Anyone else having this issue? 

But I hope you're right because I can't keep losing money for low GH orders. DD in my area has $6 min order and my UE orders are at least $5, so I refuse to do GH orders that are less.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Looks like GH is giving $2 bonuses for accepting non tip orders now with the new update? Can anyone confirm this?


I like this! But unfortunately they aren't doing that here


----------



## Soy (Aug 22, 2017)

Now that I've been watching it I believe you're right. I haven't had any no tippers either but I've gotten more than one $2 tip.


----------



## Soy (Aug 22, 2017)

Whoops, spoke too soon or jinxed it one. My first order of the day was a no tipper.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

UE, precedence this cheap ass customers not to tip. I hope they stay away from GH, and stick to UE! It is tarnishing the GH quality. Every one who drives for UBER, can also deliver for UE. But in GH before you can be a driver. There must be an open slot, so not to over saturate drivers, in certain regions!


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

MykUberBoy said:


> UE, precedence this cheap ass customers not to tip. I hope they stay away from GH, and stick to UE! It is tarnishing the GH quality. Every one who drives for UBER, can also deliver for UE. But in GH before you can be a driver. There must be an open slot, so not to over saturate drivers, in certain regions!


I have been getting more no tip offers lately. It used to be pretty rare with GH when I started last fall. I can't help but draw a direct correlation between UE customers not tipping affacting GH!


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

A tip in my area is a rare thing.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Goongpad77 said:


> I have been getting more no tip offers lately. It used to be pretty rare with GH when I started last fall. I can't help but draw a direct correlation between UE customers not tipping affacting GH!


Esp. Now GH are drawing Burger Kings and Jack in the Box customers, equivalent to McDonald for UE!


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

MykUberBoy said:


> Esp. Now GH are drawing Burger Kings and Jack in the Box customers, equivalent to McDonald for UE!


Fast food is a downward trend with these apps



WildflowerRunner said:


> A tip in my area is a rare thing.


Where are you?


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

RTP area of NC.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

MykUberBoy said:


> UE, precedence this cheap ass customers not to tip. I hope they stay away from GH, and stick to UE! It is tarnishing the GH quality. Every one who drives for UBER, can also deliver for UE. But in GH before you can be a driver. There must be an open slot, so not to over saturate drivers, in certain regions!


Am not seeing tips in UE. Chicago suburbs.


----------

